# Buying 10 wks of Peps.. help please



## BroncoJunkie (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm about to purchase a 10 pack of CJC 1295 (no dac) and 10 pack Ipamorelin as i've read it doesn't desensitize over time like GHRP 6,2.  However, what about splitting the GHRP's and getting (4) Imaporelin, (3) GHRP-2 and (3) GHRP-6 for the 10 week period..  And rotating them every week? 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## oufinny (Jan 20, 2012)

The CJC/Ipa combo is what I would do, you will have minimal if any sides and great results.  

Here is my suggestion, I would also do 100-150mcgs 3x a day for your research.

http://www.pepsource.com/ipamorelin-2mg-cjc-1295-2mg-no-dac-combo-packpeptide-combo-pack


----------



## Ezskanken (Jan 20, 2012)

What are your plans with the peptides?


----------



## BroncoJunkie (Jan 20, 2012)

Better sleep, Lose body fat, Have better energy throughout the day for more intense workouts and demanding career.  I'm 40.


----------



## Ezskanken (Jan 20, 2012)

I would stick to the ipamorelin and GHRP 2 then, unless your wanting to eat more then get some 6.  They say GHRP 2 ipgives you the most bang for your dollar, but both the 2 and ipamorelin are just as safe to use.

I understand you with the sleep part.  That's what peaked my interest in peptides.  After almost 30 days on them, I can tell you I am 100% satisfied.  I do have more energy to give to the kids, and my sleep is amazing.  Having the "go" to keep up with my 2 and 4 year old is all I wanted, and I'm getting it!

How are you planning on dosing them?

Here is my log if interested: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/labpe-peptide/150924-ezskankens-cjc-1295-no-dac-ghrp-2-log.html


----------



## BroncoJunkie (Jan 20, 2012)

1st dose was last nite at 10:15pm.  I slept hard for 5 hours then woke up a bit restless.  Much like when I was on "Powerfull". I used to keep a dose by my bed and take it halfway thru the nite to go back to sleep.  What are your thoughts on this?  If it keeps happening, i will either add a 4th dose of 100mcg CJC/Ima halfway thru the nite for a total of 4 doses per day/  400mcg each of CJC/Ima or I could just do 3 total (1 before bed, 1 middle of the night, 1 PWO)??

Thanks!


----------



## BroncoJunkie (Jan 20, 2012)

And your spot on about the kids, I've got a 2 and 5 year old boy.  Absolutely the biggest motivator of all in doing this!


----------



## Ezskanken (Jan 20, 2012)

I've been reading up on logs on a different site where people have been doing the same with lots of success.  They keep a preloaded syringe next to the bed at night so when they wake up to either use the restroom or what not, they are not fooling around trying to draw their measurement in the middle of the night.  They just pin and fall back asleep, keeping the disturbance of the sleep pattern down to a minimum.  There are a few that got headaches from that, but minimal compared to the positives.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 20, 2012)

It will take some time for the peps to get your GH to build up in your system. I wouldn't expect the benefits for at least a couple weeks IMO. 

I've ran GHRP-6/Mod-GRF for a while and then I switched to real GH. I love how as soon as my head hits the pillow I am asleep and I don't wake up once until it's time to get up. Leans you up too if you put in some work. The sleep is the best benefit for me.


----------



## KrfBB (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm so thankful to find this great information.  I've been seriously researching these peptides for awhile and believe I have an idea of what I want to purchase.  I've personally done the physician guided HRT route and loved the cycles, but hated the expense... 

I'm 43 years old, have 3 boys, and work out 5 days a week (I'm 5'6" 185 lbs at about 15% BF).  I've worked out most of my life, so I know what I could do at 20 vs. over 40.  The cycles made me feel closer to 20 again.  I've looked into the rather expensive HRT route with Semorelin and GHRP-6, but it seems like Ipamorelin, CJC-1295, and GHRP-6 might be better.  And yes, the full night's restful sleep without waking up would be GREAT.  During my HRT cycles, I slept like a log.

I want to lose some body fat, have greater energy, put on some muscle, sleep better, and my joints to feel better (like Deca made them feel back when I could get that through my HRT).

What do you guys recommend?


----------



## BroncoJunkie (Jan 20, 2012)

Happy to see you on board Krf.  Since I'm all of one day into my CJC 1295 (no dac) and Ipa run.. i promise to update frequently on the cycle.  Only side so far was a small headache this morning that I squashed with 2 advil and a half gallon of water.

I plan on running this for a min of 6 - 9 months so we can all help each other out.

BJ


----------



## Ezskanken (Jan 20, 2012)

KrfBB said:


> I'm so thankful to find this great information.  I've been seriously researching these peptides for awhile and believe I have an idea of what I want to purchase.  I've personally done the physician guided HRT route and loved the cycles, but hated the expense...
> 
> I'm 43 years old, have 3 boys, and work out 5 days a week (I'm 5'6" 185 lbs at about 15% BF).  I've worked out most of my life, so I know what I could do at 20 vs. over 40.  The cycles made me feel closer to 20 again.  I've looked into the rather expensive HRT route with Semorelin and GHRP-6, but it seems like Ipamorelin, CJC-1295, and GHRP-6 might be better.  And yes, the full night's restful sleep without waking up would be GREAT.  During my HRT cycles, I slept like a log.
> 
> ...





BroncoJunkie said:


> Happy to see you on board Krf.  Since I'm all of one day into my CJC 1295 (no dac) and Ipa run.. i promise to update frequently on the cycle.  Only side so far was a small headache this morning that I squashed with 2 advil and a half gallon of water.
> 
> I plan on running this for a min of 6 - 9 months so we can all help each other out.
> 
> BJ



Yes I'm a rep and all, but for good reason.  Peptides are of great quality my friends.    check out sub forum...


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jan 20, 2012)

Here's some info I was just reading a minute ago about this subject.   Hope it helps.

Growth Hormone Releasing Peptides (GHRP) can become desensitized with constant usage throughout the day. Ipamorelin and GHRP-6 do not desensitize as long as there are short breaks between doses minimal 2 hours. GHRP-2 does not desensitize in the lower dose ranges without short breaks. At high dose it is unclear, but some desensitization may occur. Hexarelin has been shown to desensitize without regard to dose and even with short breaks between doses. This effect shows up after 14 days of continuous use and may be avoided by either keeping doses low or taking a full day or two off every two weeks.


----------



## KrfBB (Jan 20, 2012)

Sounds good BJ.  Good luck.  I just made an order myself.  Will give progress updates once I get started.

Thanks Pittsburgh63.  I've been reading some of the other forums about these peptides.  I ordered some CJC-1295 W/O DAC, and both GHRP-6 and Ipamorelin.  Figured if I can't take the hunger pains/gastric issues with the GHRP-6, I could switch to Ipamorelin.  I plan to start off nice and slow.  Probably once a day at bedtime (the HRT clinics seem to promote this since they are really for anti-aging, not muscle growth).  Once I've established that my body is ok with that, I will start to increase frequency.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jan 20, 2012)

Sounds good bro... 

I'm researching GHRP-6 now. And I'd be lying if I said the hunger wasn't intense, but it's not out of control.  It sets in about 20mins after administration.  My test subject just makes sure to have lots of prepared protein around all the time.  I'll prepare 5-10 lbs of chicken at a time and then portion it out with veggies and a little brown rice.  Even with the increased appetite I'm still seeing significant bf reducing around midsection.  Just try to avoid carbs 30 mins. prior and post injection.


----------



## KrfBB (Jan 20, 2012)

Yes, I did read about fats and carbs inhibiting the effectiveness of GHRP-6.  I'll be sure my test subject avoids those 30 min prior and post injection.  And thanks for the feedback regarding your test subject.


----------



## aminoman74 (Jan 21, 2012)

ipam/cjc is the best for gh release.ip is the strongest and has the slowest release so there for it will be stable in your system a lot longer.ghrp-6 is best used with this combo as it raises gurglend spelling?that makes you hungry so you will eat more for more cals.That's really the only reason i would use ghrp-2-6 also the sides are more with them as prolactin and cortisol levels are up.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jan 21, 2012)

Ghrelin is what is release that makes you hungry. But Ipa is a GHRP so IMO there won't be much benefit to running them together. As for the cortisol and prolactin rise from 2 and 6... when studied in clinical trials they were only raised a little and remained within "normal range". Hexarelin is the stronges and also raised cortisol and prolactin levels the highest.. and they were on the High end or just over the "Normal Range"


----------



## aminoman74 (Jan 21, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> Ghrelin is what is release that makes you hungry. But Ipa is a GHRP so IMO there won't be much benefit to running them together. As for the cortisol and prolactin rise from 2 and 6... when studied in clinical trials they were only raised a little and remained within "normal range". Hexarelin is the stronges and also raised cortisol and prolactin levels the highest.. and they were on the High end or just over the "Normal Range"


 

ghrp-6 would be good to add for the hunger effect.ipam is the strongest for gh release and has the slowest also so it would be best to have ipam since its slow and strong.=longer gh release


----------



## aminoman74 (Jan 21, 2012)

KrfBB said:


> Yes, I did read about fats and carbs inhibiting the effectiveness of GHRP-6. I'll be sure my test subject avoids those 30 min prior and post injection. And thanks for the feedback regarding your test subject.


 

45-60 min.is even better so you dont get the gh blunt.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jan 21, 2012)

aminoman74 said:


> ghrp-6 would be good to add for the hunger effect.ipam is the strongest for gh release and has the slowest also so it would be best to have ipam since its slow and strong.=longer gh release


 

I'm sorry but I agree to disagree about ipam being the strongest.   And there would be no synergy effects in running both Ipam and GHRP6.  

Ipamorelin is about as efficacious as GHRP-6 in causing GH release but even at higher dose (above 100mcg) it does not create prolactin or cortisol.

GHRP-6 at the saturation dose 100mcg does not really increase prolactin &amp; cortisol but may do so slightly at higher doses. This rise is still within the normal range.

GHRP-2 is a little more efficacious then GHRP-6 at causing GH release but at the saturation dose or higher may produce a slight to moderate increase in prolactin &amp; cortisol. This rise is still within the normal range although doses of 200 - 400mcg might make it the high end of the normal range.

Hexarelin is the most efficacious of all of the GHRPs at causing an increase in GH release. However it has the highest potential to also increase cortisol &amp; prolactin. This rise will occur even at the 100mcg saturation dose. This rise will reach the higher levels of what is defined as normal.​


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jan 21, 2012)

aminoman74 said:


> 45-60 min.is even better so you dont get the gh blunt.


 

*GHRP Dose w/o food *

Administration should ideally be done on either an empty stomach or with only protein in the stomach. Fats & carbs blunt GH release. So administer the peptides and wait about 20 minutes (no more then 30 but no less then 15 minutes) to eat. AT that point the GH pulse has about hit the peak and you can eat what you want.


----------



## BroncoJunkie (Jan 22, 2012)

On day 3 of CJC/Ipam and sleep has not been good.  It's taking me forever to fall asleep (30-45min) and I'm waking up after 4 hours restless.  I tried to dose middle of the night after waking last nite and took another 30-45 min to get back down.  Dreams have been vivid.  Energy and feeling of well being are up which is a good sign.  I'm only dosing once today in the afternoon.  Not going to take any before bed tonite to see if I can sleep better.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jan 22, 2012)

in another week or 2 you should really start to see the sleep benefits.  It takes a little time for the peps to build up and start working their magic.


----------



## BroncoJunkie (Jan 22, 2012)

understood bro, i'm in for the long haul on this.  thanks for checkin in.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jan 22, 2012)

yeah buddy.. I'm along for the ride.  How long are you planning on running this cycle?


----------



## booze (Jan 22, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> Here's some info I was just reading a minute ago about this subject.   Hope it helps.
> 
> Growth Hormone Releasing Peptides (GHRP) can become desensitized with constant usage throughout the day. Ipamorelin and GHRP-6 do not desensitize as long as there are short breaks between doses minimal 2 hours. GHRP-2 does not desensitize in the lower dose ranges without short breaks. At high dose it is unclear, but some desensitization may occur. Hexarelin has been shown to desensitize without regard to dose and even with short breaks between doses. This effect shows up after 14 days of continuous use and may be avoided by either keeping doses low or taking a full day or two off every two weeks.



this. everything i have read says that ghrp6 does not cause desensitization?


----------



## BroncoJunkie (Jan 23, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> yeah buddy.. I'm along for the ride.  How long are you planning on running this cycle?



I was thinking 9 months.  Obviously, depending on how things go through the first 6 this could change.  If this really does stack up with HGH like effects, absolutely 9 months or longer.


----------



## shadowcaster (Jan 23, 2012)

*GHRP-6 is underrated*



booze said:


> this. everything i have read says that ghrp6 does not cause desensitization?



That's exactly right. I was going to post this. In fact, I'm fairly sure it's exactly the opposite... ONLY -6 exhibits both zero affinity and will not inhibit the uptake of HGH. This means that it's good for anyone who's "on" or stacking other serum GH increasing agents (1295 & 1293) and it's the reason that the CJC/GHRP stack started in the first place. The other GHRPs are going to compete with CJC for receptors. We can only infer based on what we know of each. I guess that's the research part


----------



## Kleen (Jan 24, 2012)

You have got some great responses in here. I have a little bit of a hard time falling asleep sometimes on any GH product that is working well. I always have to get up to use the restroom in the middle of the night and sometimes the dreams are so intense my mind will race afterwards. However I am always rested for how long I slept. 
I can see the benefit of running both GHRP-2 or Ipam with Mod GRF. I tend to stick with Ipa myself because I am a sides magnet, so if cortisol or prolactin can raise from it I will et it. So I just stick with the IPA. Typically it is a major cost difference going from GHRP-2 to ipamorelin. Not so  at www.pepsource.com. Hands down the best price I have seen on Ipamorelin anywhere, and the products work.


----------



## BroncoJunkie (Jan 24, 2012)

Kleen said:


> You have got some great responses in here. I have a little bit of a hard time falling asleep sometimes on any GH product that is working well. I always have to get up to use the restroom in the middle of the night and sometimes the dreams are so intense my mind will race afterwards. However I am always rested for how long I slept.
> I can see the benefit of running both GHRP-2 or Ipam with Mod GRF. I tend to stick with Ipa myself because I am a sides magnet, so if cortisol or prolactin can raise from it I will et it. So I just stick with the IPA. Typically it is a major cost difference going from GHRP-2 to ipamorelin. Not so  at www.pepsource.com. Hands down the best price I have seen on Ipamorelin anywhere, and the products work.



While i'm sorry to hear about your sleep issues, i am glad i'm not the only one.  Do they ever go away or should I change my dosing strategy? or plan on using a sleep enhancer?


----------



## shadowcaster (Jan 25, 2012)

I use melatonin every night. I found that after about 3 weeks of using GHRP-6 and CJC I started sleeping through the night again. Waking up to take a leak cease all together and I feel like I got 8 hours of sleep from 6.... Maybe it's just me, but I get the same from HGH and it's night and day improvement in my mental outlook and clarity.


----------



## Kleen (Jan 25, 2012)

BroncoJunkie said:


> While i'm sorry to hear about your sleep issues, i am glad i'm not the only one. Do they ever go away or should I change my dosing strategy? or plan on using a sleep enhancer?


 Melatonin could definitely help. However I normally tend to get used to it after a while. I know excessive L-Dopa levels can cause anxiety in some people not sure exactly if that has anything to do with it. However I too only sleep about 6 hours total and even on the nights I am a little restless I typically feel like I got a full nights sleep because the REM sleep I do get it such good quality. I would give the body a little bit to get used to the higher levels and if you don't adjust then add in something to assist in sleeping. I always go pee more at night when on a peptide tho. At least 1 time but as long as my dreams don't have my mind jump straight to awake time I fall right back to sleep. For me a lot of it has to do with the intensity and or subject matter of my dreams though.


----------



## BroncoJunkie (Jan 26, 2012)

1 week update.. also, getting my 10pack of CJC (no dac) and 10pack Ipam today.  WooHoo!


So 7 days in i can report sleep disruption, which sucks - but VIVID dreams
-Increased energy in the gym, had great workouts which sometimes are tough to get through as I use my own version of Advanced GVT
- Been eating cleaner which is nice so i've dropped from 202.4 to 200.6 in this first week on low carbs


----------



## Kleen (Jan 26, 2012)

Did you consider the possibility of over training making you restless? GVT is a beast, if that is the case though your recovery should start ramping up which should allow your CNS some room to recover as well.


----------



## BroncoJunkie (Jan 26, 2012)

It's not the training as i've been on GVT for a few months now and always slept fine.  My sleep disruption started the first day i took my peps.


----------



## Kleen (Jan 26, 2012)

Okay that would definitely not be it. You probably just have the same response I do to it. Sometimes my dreams are so real or intense I don't sleep well or if I don't fall asleep during the first warm fuzzy feeling I sometimes get a little anxious, or restless and have a harder time falling asleep. I always wake up to go to the bathroom. However I pretty much always feel rested.


----------



## aminoman74 (Jan 29, 2012)

The.combo pack will get you into very deep sleep.getting into reem sleep you will fill less lethargic and more rested and more energized with less sleep.


----------



## booze (Jan 30, 2012)

slightly off topic, has anyone started snoring whilst on rp6/cjc? ive just started snoring and the only thing thats changed is ive started using these peptides...


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jan 30, 2012)

I definately snore more when running ghrp and cjc... puts you in to a deeper sleep.


----------



## KrfBB (Jan 31, 2012)

*Good sleep, no reports of snoring*

I started my research with pre-bedtime injections of CJC/GHRP-6 on Friday.  Continued this routine Saturday and Sunday nights.  My research subject did sleep better despite still waking up around 2-3 AM each night.  The subject was able to get back to sleep very quickly.  It was obvious the quality of sleep was better and the subject had more energy throughout the day.  There haven't been any reports of snoring.  Hunger issues at 100mcg of each peptide have not been much of an issue.  Only minor hunger reported and never any reports of flushing.

On Monday the subject began an AM injection of CJC/Ipa pre-workout (100mcg of each).  The subject's workouts have been great.  Too early to really see any physical changes, but sleep and energy have both been improved.


----------



## BroncoJunkie (Jan 31, 2012)

booze said:


> slightly off topic, has anyone started snoring whilst on rp6/cjc? ive just started snoring and the only thing thats changed is ive started using these peptides...



I'm not sure if my snoring is worse, but I can tell you that when i wake up my mouth is incredibly dry which is an indication of my breathing patterns being interrupted. I'm on day 12 of CJC no DAC/Ipam 3x daily and overall well being and mood have been lifted a great deal.


----------



## njc (Jan 31, 2012)

KrfBB said:


> Yes, I did read about fats and carbs inhibiting the effectiveness of GHRP-6. I'll be sure my test subject avoids those 30 min prior and post injection. And thanks for the feedback regarding your test subject.


 

No, try to avoid carbs and fats 2 hours before administration.  30 minutes is not enough time.  Hell it takes 30 minutes for your body to absorb any of them.

The 30 minute rule works for post-administration though


----------



## njc (Jan 31, 2012)

BroncoJunkie said:


> While i'm sorry to hear about your sleep issues, i am glad i'm not the only one. Do they ever go away or should I change my dosing strategy? or plan on using a sleep enhancer?


 

Im not sure what youre using but try using only Ipamorelin...with and without MODGRF-1.  If that doesnt work then try not to use any at night.


----------



## KrfBB (Jan 31, 2012)

njc, thanks for the info.  That's actually the way it has worked out anyway.  My test subject might have a snack around 8 PM, but that's the last food for the evening and the bed time injection is usually around 10:30.  In the morning it is pre-workout injection at about 7:30 AM, then a pre-workout snack and energy drink around 8:15-20, and in the gym by 8:30.


----------



## KrfBB (Feb 3, 2012)

*Good first week*

My research subject has reported having very vivid dreams.  He reports having a dream of putting a deer in a headlock and trying to drag it off a frozen lake.  I had to laugh out loud at that one.  Vivid dreams seem to be common trait with these peptides.  The subject has been taking two injections each day (pre-bedtime cjc/ipa and AM pre-workout cjc/ghrp-6).  There has already been a noticeable decrease in fat around the abdominal area.  The skin already appears smoother and it seems like the subject's nails are growing at a more rapid rate.  The energy and pumps experienced in workouts has increased.  The only down sides have been some lethargy post workout that makes it somewhat hard to get through the work day without a nap, and possibly an increase cortisol levels.  The increase in cortisol levels in only based on the feeling of "butterflies" in the stomach much like one experiences when nervous about something.  Other than that feeling, there's nothing else to substantiate a real increase in cortisol.

Because of the protocol most HRT clinics follow with Semorelin and GHRP-6, I am going to follow the 5 days on, 2 days off routine and not have my subject take any injections over the weekend.

I hope everyone else's research is going as well.


----------



## BroncoJunkie (Feb 8, 2012)

*Feelin Shutdown on day 21 CJC 1295 (no dac)/Ipam*

So I wanted to update on my test subjects progress after 21 days of peps.  My subject is looking a bit lethargic and has no interest in his female partner.  The gains are there, weight down 5 lbs and great workouts and pumps.. so cutting the dosage right now feels a bit tragic.  Running 3x daily at 100/100 as directed.  Think i'll cut back to 2x daily @ 50/50 and remove the morning dose to see if that brings energy back and vitality back.  Also read on Dat's forum that adding L-Dopa or Maca may kick this back in for me.


----------



## shadowcaster (Feb 9, 2012)

njc said:


> No, try to avoid carbs and fats 2 hours before administration.  30 minutes is not enough time.  Hell it takes 30 minutes for your body to absorb any of them.
> 
> The 30 minute rule works for post-administration though



I used to do this, religiously. Now I don't... I've not noticed any difference what so ever. I think this is one of those "on paper" rules. Also, when Insulin and GHRP get together they have a synergistic affect that's greater than the sum of their respective parts... perhaps that offsets the mitigating effects of cellular infusion... I'm not sure. 

I've discovered many interesting things about peptides through trial and error over the years. How/when/what dose they're administered is probably the single most prominent factor in determining their effectiveness. I don't usually say anything, because it's too soon to really say "this is how it works" and I'm by no means an authority. But I can say the competitive uptake theory is flat, in my experience.


----------



## shadowcaster (Feb 9, 2012)

BroncoJunkie said:


> So I wanted to update on my test subjects progress after 21 days of peps.  My subject is looking a bit lethargic and has no interest in his female partner.  The gains are there, weight down 5 lbs and great workouts and pumps.. so cutting the dosage right now feels a bit tragic.  Running 3x daily at 100/100 as directed.  Think i'll cut back to 2x daily @ 50/50 and remove the morning dose to see if that brings energy back and vitality back.  Also read on Dat's forum that adding L-Dopa or Maca may kick this back in for me.



Yeah, I had the same issue when I was taking lots of HGH. I tried everything, eating amphetamines and caffeine all day is not the answer BTW, I'll save you that trouble . I eventually read an article about the importance of GABA and L-Dopa in young people that display lethargy. So, I started supplementing with high dose BCAA and Piracetam (there are better ones out now.) and within 30 mins I knew what was missing  I was euphoric like the fist time I got a B-12 injection.


----------



## BroncoJunkie (Feb 9, 2012)

shadowcaster said:


> Yeah, I had the same issue when I was taking lots of HGH. I tried everything, eating amphetamines and caffeine all day is not the answer BTW, I'll save you that trouble . I eventually read an article about the importance of GABA and L-Dopa in young people that display lethargy. So, I started supplementing with high dose BCAA and Piracetam (there are better ones out now.) and within 30 mins I knew what was missing  I was euphoric like the fist time I got a B-12 injection.



Interesting, who turned you onto that combo?


----------



## KrfBB (Feb 16, 2012)

*Same experience*



BroncoJunkie said:


> So I wanted to update on my test subjects progress after 21 days of peps.  My subject is looking a bit lethargic and has no interest in his female partner.  The gains are there, weight down 5 lbs and great workouts and pumps.. so cutting the dosage right now feels a bit tragic.  Running 3x daily at 100/100 as directed.  Think i'll cut back to 2x daily @ 50/50 and remove the morning dose to see if that brings energy back and vitality back.  Also read on Dat's forum that adding L-Dopa or Maca may kick this back in for me.



Bronco, my test subject was experiencing similar issues as you've described.  The dosage was 100 mcgs each of Ipamorelin and CJC-1295 pre-bed and 100mcgs each of GHRP-6 and CJC-1295 in the morning pre-workout.  This was continued for the first 10 days straight.  The subject seemed to be very lethargic during the day.  I cut back the dosage to just the pre-bed injection cutting out the morning.  Also took the weekend dosage out altogether.  As of day 20, the subject is feeling very energetic, getting great, restful sleep and having great workouts.  The subject has been getting comments from fellow gym rats about how lean he is looking and how his muscles have seemed to "pop out" recently.  Good signs.

My plan going forward is to add back a morning dose of GHRP-6 and CJC again two times per week (one of those being on aerobic workout day).  I will continue to take the weekends off as this seems to be the protocol the HRT clinics prescribe. 

I hope things have improved for your research subject.


----------



## BroncoJunkie (Feb 17, 2012)

KrfBB said:


> Bronco, my test subject was experiencing similar issues as you've described.  The dosage was 100 mcgs each of Ipamorelin and CJC-1295 pre-bed and 100mcgs each of GHRP-6 and CJC-1295 in the morning pre-workout.  This was continued for the first 10 days straight.  The subject seemed to be very lethargic during the day.  I cut back the dosage to just the pre-bed injection cutting out the morning.  Also took the weekend dosage out altogether.  As of day 20, the subject is feeling very energetic, getting great, restful sleep and having great workouts.  The subject has been getting comments from fellow gym rats about how lean he is looking and how his muscles have seemed to "pop out" recently.  Good signs.
> 
> My plan going forward is to add back a morning dose of GHRP-6 and CJC again two times per week (one of those being on aerobic workout day).  I will continue to take the weekends off as this seems to be the protocol the HRT clinics prescribe.
> 
> I hope things have improved for your research subject.


I started taking D Aspartic Acid to bring my energy and test back up.. worked like a charm.  4 weeks in and I'm feeling really great.  I'm back to 100/100 3x daily but have switched my evening dose to 5:00 instead of pre-bed.  Sleeping the best ever.  I'm looking to add MT2 to this stack now, been doing a lot of homework on it and it sounds amazing!


----------



## BroncoJunkie (Feb 17, 2012)

*DOMS = Brutal*

I don't know how you guys are saying you're healing so quickly on peps.. my DOMS have been ridiculous and last longer than ever.  Usually sets in around 36 hours after workout and lasts til 72 to 96 hrs.  I've read that some of you are over soreness like 36 hours after a leg workout but that it completely the opposite for me.  I'm not complaining as this is a great way to gauge the increased intensity of my workouts, just not experiencing the bounce-back others have reported.


----------



## shadowcaster (Feb 18, 2012)

Are you getting noticeably stronger and/or more stamina? 


Oh, and about the BCAA high dose + pricitram/nootrpin is how they treated children with lethargic ADD, in the article I read back in 2002. That's where I got it from.


----------



## KrfBB (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks for the info Bronco.  I'll have to try that too so maybe I can up the doses in my research.


----------



## BroncoJunkie (Feb 18, 2012)

shadowcaster said:


> Are you getting noticeably stronger and/or more stamina?
> 
> 
> Oh, and about the BCAA high dose + pricitram/nootrpin is how they treated children with lethargic ADD, in the article I read back in 2002. That's where I got it from.



Stamina is up for certain, it's been great.  Strength gains have not been as pronounced but my guess is that they will soon follow with the more intense workouts.


----------



## BroncoJunkie (Mar 9, 2012)

BroncoJunkie said:


> Stamina is up for certain, it's been great.  Strength gains have not been as pronounced but my guess is that they will soon follow with the more intense workouts.



Bumping this log back up.  After 7 weeks I am happy with the results of great sleep, accelerated fat loss, nutrient repartitioning and more energy during the day.  I'm going to start playing with the dosages.  Been on Mod/Ipam 3x daily at 100/100.  Last nite I bump my pre-bed dose to 100/200 and will continue this for the next week.  Then bump to 100/300 the week following.  From what I've read there is very little return after 300mcg of Ipam.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 10, 2012)

BroncoJunkie said:


> Bumping this log back up.  After 7 weeks I am happy with the results of great sleep, accelerated fat loss, nutrient repartitioning and more energy during the day.  I'm going to start playing with the dosages.  Been on Mod/Ipam 3x daily at 100/100.  Last nite I bump my pre-bed dose to 100/200 and will continue this for the next week.  Then bump to 100/300 the week following.  From what I've read there is very little return after 300mcg of Ipam.



Great stuff!  Let us know what differences you see with the increased doses.


----------



## BFHammer (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm on the third day of mine.  No dreams or anything.  The first injection had me flushed and heart pounding a bit.  I haven't noticed much since though as far as flushing or heart rate.  
 150mcg ghrp-2/cjc 1295 for morning and hex/1295 at night to minimize the cortisol bump since thats is when it is naturally highest.


----------



## BroncoJunkie (Mar 11, 2012)

BFHammer said:


> I'm on the third day of mine.  No dreams or anything.  The first injection had me flushed and heart pounding a bit.  I haven't noticed much since though as far as flushing or heart rate.
> 150mcg ghrp-2/cjc 1295 for morning and hex/1295 at night to minimize the cortisol bump since thats is when it is naturally highest.



My fingertips get numb, have you experienced this?


----------



## njc (Mar 11, 2012)

shadowcaster said:


> I used to do this, religiously. Now I don't... I've not noticed any difference what so ever. I think this is one of those "on paper" rules. Also, when Insulin and GHRP get together they have a synergistic affect that's greater than the sum of their respective parts... perhaps that offsets the mitigating effects of cellular infusion... I'm not sure.
> 
> I've discovered many interesting things about peptides through trial and error over the years. How/when/what dose they're administered is probably the single most prominent factor in determining their effectiveness. I don't usually say anything, because it's too soon to really say "this is how it works" and I'm by no means an authority. But I can say the competitive uptake theory is flat, in my experience.


 
I just go by what Dat says.  Check his forum out.  Great stuff.  EASILY the most informed man around on peps.  Hes got studies and literature that explains why to wait.  I just dont feel like digging it up.

I will say however that if you want to experience the insulin spike congruently along with eating that you do not do so by eating 30 minutes before dosing...but rather by 20 minutes or so afterwards.  Thats when insulin levels would be primed to work with the GHRP/GHRH associated release.  The release of GH occurs 20-40 minutes after dosing.  THe insulin spike associated with eating would occur around the same time if you waited the 10-20 minutes after eating, not by eating beforehand.


----------



## shadowcaster (Mar 12, 2012)

BroncoJunkie said:


> My fingertips get numb, have you experienced this?



I've had my toes go numb when I was taking GHRP6 with cjc-1295 (with DAC) when I first started peps. It went away after the first few weeks.


----------



## shadowcaster (Mar 12, 2012)

njc said:


> I just go by what Dat says.  Check his forum out.  Great stuff.  EASILY the most informed man around on peps.  Hes got studies and literature that explains why to wait.  I just dont feel like digging it up.
> 
> I will say however that if you want to experience the insulin spike congruently along with eating that you do not do so by eating 30 minutes before dosing...but rather by 20 minutes or so afterwards.  Thats when insulin levels would be primed to work with the GHRP/GHRH associated release.  The release of GH occurs 20-40 minutes after dosing.  THe insulin spike associated with eating would occur around the same time if you waited the 10-20 minutes after eating, not by eating beforehand.



I'll check it out. It looks like he's done lots of homework.


----------



## BroncoJunkie (Mar 14, 2012)

*Week 8.  Bumped Dosage and Strength Increased*

Guys,

I'm on week 8 of my Mod/Ipam run @ 100/100 3x daily.  Last night I bumped my pre-bed Ipam dose only to 200mcg, keeping the Mod at 100mcg.  Today in the gym I noticed increased strength, vascularity and endurance.  Nothing else was different about my diet or supplements, save the double dose of Ipam before bed.  

Anybody else have an experience like this?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 14, 2012)

I had the same effect, but it I bump all my doses of GHRP to 200mcg's and kept the GHRH at 100mcg's.  600mcg's+ is when I started seeing the strength and muscle gains.


----------



## BroncoJunkie (Mar 14, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> I had the same effect, but it I bump all my doses of GHRP to 200mcg's and kept the GHRH at 100mcg's.  600mcg's+ is when I started seeing the strength and muscle gains.



So you think I should immediately go to 600mcg of Ipam daily?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 14, 2012)

If you can afford to do it.. heck yeah.


----------



## BroncoJunkie (Mar 14, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> If you can afford to do it.. heck yeah.



I'm thinkin this along with 500mg of SOS starting next week would be delicious.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 14, 2012)

Give it hell brother.. it's gonna be a nice ride.


----------



## KrfBB (Mar 16, 2012)

*End of week 7*

I figured I'd drop by again to report how things have been going.  I've been researching a pre-bed CJC-1295 (w/o DAC) and Ipamorelin dose (100mcg/150mcg) 5 nights/week, and a morning CJC-1295 (w/o DAC) and GHRP-6 dose (100mcg/100mcg) 5 mornings/week.  Things have been going great.  

I did just finish a 4 week HaloTest cycle as well.  I had some, so I figured what the heck, I might as well use it.  The only issue I had was lethargy.  I had the same problem the first time I used HaloTest.  I had hoped the peps would help fight the lethargy, but by the end, I just wanted to sleep 24/7.  My starting weight was 183 and as of today I'm weighing in at about 191.  My strength did increase and I do look leaner than when I started (based on vascularity).  My last dose of HaloTest was Sunday, and I'm already feeling much more energetic again.  I also went in today and had my blood drawn.  I am very interested to see how HaloTest messed with my liver enzymes, cholesterol, and PSA number.  I'll report back when I get the results.  I forgot to mention in my initial post (added this later), that I was also taking Deca-drol Max.  My first run of HaloTest was tough on my joints, so I was hoping the Deca-drol would help keep my joints lubricated.  I'm assuming it worked because my joints were much better with this run of HaloTest than they were the first.

Starting Sunday night, I plan to up my research dosage of Ipamorelin to 200mcg, keeping the CJC the same at 100mcg (just like Bronco reported he's doing).  I'll keep the morning CJC/GHRP-6 dose the same (the hunger created by the GHRP-6 has really started hitting me much harder now than it did initially - not sure why.  Same source. Maybe there's some variance from vial to vial).

Happy Friday guys.  Live fit and lift hard.


----------



## BroncoJunkie (Mar 16, 2012)

KrfBB said:


> I figured I'd drop by again to report how things have been going.  I've been researching a pre-bed CJC-1295 (w/o DAC) and Ipamorelin dose (100mcg/150mcg) 5 nights/week, and a morning CJC-1295 (w/o DAC) and GHRP-6 dose (100mcg/100mcg) 5 mornings/week.  Things have been going great.
> 
> I did just finish a 4 week HaloTest cycle as well.  I had some, so I figured what the heck, I might as well use it.  The only issue I had was lethargy.  I had the same problem the first time I used HaloTest.  I had hoped the peps would help fight the lethargy, but by the end, I just wanted to sleep 24/7.  My starting weight was 183 and as of today I'm weighing in at about 191.  My strength did increase and I do look leaner than when I started (based on vascularity).  My last dose of HaloTest was Sunday, and I'm already feeling much more energetic again.  I also went in today and had my blood drawn.  I am very interested to see how HaloTest messed with my liver enzymes, cholesterol, and PSA number.  I'll report back when I get the results.  I forgot to mention in my initial post (added this later), that I was also taking Deca-drol Max.  My first run of HaloTest was tough on my joints, so I was hoping the Deca-drol would help keep my joints lubricated.  I'm assuming it worked because my joints were much better with this run of HaloTest than they were the first.
> 
> ...



Thanks for checkin in brother.  Next week I'm moving my dosing to 100Mod/200Ipam 2x daily (morning and night)  and then starting a 12 week run of 750mg Sos 250, divided into a M,W,F dose.  Jeezus am i excited.  Now if Peyton will just sign the papers life will be a dream!


----------



## BroncoJunkie (Mar 21, 2012)

Been hitting the mod/ipam dose at 100/200 2x daily for the past week - 1st thing in the morning and Last thing before bed.  I'm pretty sure this has turned into an anabolic combination.  It's the only thing I've changed in the past week and I haven't used any MT2 in that time period.  I did 20 rep sets today (supersetting bi's and back) and the pump was the best I've had in YEARS.  I'm gonna work hard to drop a bit more bodyfat prior to starting my SOS 250 3x week.  Can't wait to see how these two work together!


----------



## msumuscle (Mar 21, 2012)

So, when you guys dose post workout you just wait 30 minutes before you have your protein shake?


----------



## njc (Mar 21, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> If you can afford to do it.. heck yeah.



Have you ever looked into "boom dosing" Ipamorelin?  Essentially using the whole 2mg or 5mg vial in one dose?


----------



## njc (Mar 21, 2012)

msumuscle said:


> So, when you guys dose post workout you just wait 30 minutes before you have your protein shake?



If anabolism is your main goal 15 minutes is fine.  Might be better than 30 minutes for muscle growth.  Yes, it may blunt the GH release a little more than waiting 30 minutes would but you'll have protein in ya when the GH starts to work; which is better for anabolism.


----------



## BroncoJunkie (Mar 21, 2012)

Anabolism isn't really my Goal for Peps.. sure is a nice side effect though.


----------



## njc (Mar 21, 2012)

BroncoJunkie said:


> Anabolism isn't really my Goal for Peps.. sure is a nice side effect though.



Yeah I hear ya.  Like GH, peps are really better for fat-loss and their anti-catabolic properties than they are for anabolism.  But I do think that they can yield some hypetrophy if used consistently over long periods of time and/or are used in high dosage.  Kind of like what Pittsburg was talking about or, as I prefer, just dosing 6 times per day with conventional dosing.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 21, 2012)

njc said:


> Have you ever looked into "boom dosing" Ipamorelin?  Essentially using the whole 2mg or 5mg vial in one dose?



You know what, I just had someone ask me about that the other day.  But I had never heard of it.. I still need to read up on it... but it's similar to how I dose mine.. I do 3x per day at 600mcg's GHRP and 100mcg's 3x per day of Mod grf.  I'm just not quite as crazy as the Boom dosing.  I'm not sure how much of that would even be utilized.  If you took 5mg's you may only get 2mg's worth of response due to the diminished returns.  I will definately give it a whirl here soon.. maybe tomorrow.


----------



## BroncoJunkie (Mar 21, 2012)

Nice Pittsburgh.  Make sure you post up your Boom Response!


----------



## njc (Mar 21, 2012)

Not sure how sensitive you are to prolactin or cortisol spikes Pitt.  The only reason that ipamorelin is reccomended for boom dosing is that at higher doses GHRP-2/6 can definitely release an appreciable amount of prolactin and/or cortisol.  But that shouldnt happen with Ipamorelin.  

Ive never tried boom dosing because of money issues.  I need to ration my peps.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm not too worried about it.. I take like 4grams of Vitamin C ed and I'm currently running Prami with my Deca.. So I think I should be OK to combat the sides for short term use.  I appreciate you looking out for me though.


----------



## KrfBB (Mar 25, 2012)

I said I'd come back and report how my blood work looked after a four week cycle of HaloTest and Deca-drol Max (in addition to the peps)...  Well, it isn't good.  I took liver support - AI's Cycle Support in my protein shakes and Liver Longer twice per day and some additional supps for cholesterol - Niacin 2.5 grams/day and fish oil 4 grams/day.  My AST number was 62 (normal is 0-40) and my ALT number was 59 (normal is 0-55).  My LDL cholesterol was 207 (docs want to see you < 100) and HDL was 13 (they want to see this >40).  My base (non-cycle) numbers are all much better, although I can't seem to get my HDL above 40 no matter what I do (it's usually around 38).  My PSA number was same as baseline (1.6), and considering that these pro-hormones are not DHT based and can't convert to DHT, this was no surprise.  My sex drive was completely nonexistent as I think the HaloTest knocked down my estrogen levels down to the degree that both my cholesterol numbers and sex drive were negatively impacted.  I've never really liked orals because of the potential for liver toxicity, so I guess I should probably avoid them given they seem to really affect me.

I've been doing post cycle for two weeks now, and that's going great.  Getting my sex drive back and I don't feel nearly as lethargic.  And mostly holding onto the weight gained (down about 3 lbs. after going up about 9).  I'm going back to the doc in about 4 weeks to see how my blood looks again.  I did a cycle a couple years back that included injectable Winstrol.  That did not affect my liver enzymes BUT my cholesterol numbers looked almost exactly the same.  After being off cycle for about 6 weeks, my cholesterol numbers were back to baseline, so it was completely cycle related.


----------



## vannesb (Mar 26, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> I definately snore more when running ghrp and cjc... puts you in to a deeper sleep.



Yea its bad ask my wife!!!


----------



## BFHammer (Mar 26, 2012)

BroncoJunkie said:


> My fingertips get numb, have you experienced this?



No i haven't.  Although I have a screwed up system and a lot of fat for the peps to go through as well.  That is likely slowing it down so I've been increasing the dosages.


----------



## pokrzywaixv (Aug 18, 2012)

Good reading


----------

